# Coast to Coast Exotics @ Doncaster



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

After a long lay off away from the reptile show circuit Coast to Coast Exotics will be attending the IHS Doncaster Show on June 26th 2011. We were a regular attendee of the early fairs throughout the early 1990's - at one point we did a show nearly every weekend thoughout the summer! 

We will have a massive range of dry goods from all the major manufacturers including Reptile One, Exo-terra, Zoo Med, T-rex as well as some of the more unusual ranges. There will be lots of special offers for the day, including a pre-order system with massive "cheaper than internet" discounts. More details will follow. Coast to Coast Exotics in Darlington will still be open on that day (and remember its only an hour and bit away from Doncaster!).

Im looking forward to meeting old and new friends and customers.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

We will also be at Septembers Show! don't forget to find us for discounts on all your drygoods (not to mention to remind us to take any equipment that you may be after!)
See you all there!!"!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Busily packing for the show, we will have a massive array of dry goods with some very exciting deals! We will have a display of Reptile One products, with some very exciting prices! Other ranges include Exo-terra, Zoo Med, Lucky Reptile, T-rex, Hobby, Pro Rep, and most other ranges! I'll announce the deals later this week!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

All pm's replied to, thanks for the enquiries / orders!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Keep the pre-orders coming - looking forward to seeing you all!


----------

